# The Deciever's model...



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi. No matter who i talk to people tell me the Deciever is the better then the nightbringer, thing is though i find the deciever is an ugly model while the nightbringer is so cool looking. Please help me!
DarknessWithin


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Please help you with what?

Are you asking our opinions on if we think the Deceiver is a better unit than the Nightbringer OR if we can think of something for you to use as the Deceiver without using the current model?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Well i'm kinda asking for which is the better of the two, plus if it turns out the deciever is the better of the two how can i use it's models rules without the model. 
Thanks.
DarknessWithin


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

use any model you want as long it's about the same size. He is after all a "deceiver"

job's a good 'un

and yes he is infinitely superior to the nightbringer.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

If you like the NB model, just use that one instead. Their appearance is what they decide to look like. They are a god's manifestation.


----------



## Air Meister (Nov 19, 2008)

Night Bringer is way cooler Than the deceiver and as far as being better the NB wins because it can do more damage to enemy units as for killing them the same tactic needs to be adopted to both C'tan "shoot them to hell"


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

i think they both have their strengths and weeknesses.

the do what they say on the tin.

Nightbriger= More powerfull or they 2

Deciver= more...sneaky

It really depens on your playing style.

And as long as you have the right size model everything should be fine (i tend to use a Wraithlord for my C'tan)


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's the thing. Better for what application?

Deceiver has all the utility applications. He can redeploy parts of your army, never gets locked into combat if he doesn't want to be.

Nightbringer is just straight combat. He has a great ranged attack (though only assault 1). He also has a devastating blast effect that is very useful against swarm armies.

In my opinion the Deceiver is better for general use, and is tactically more flexible. The Nightbringer shines when you are facing swarm armies.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

The nightbringer is more powerful, but fluff wise the deceiver is the most likely c'tan to end the best( he'll get the rest to kill each other) but in game the nightbrionger wins every time. Use the nightbringer, well worth the 60 extra points


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

I am by far the better. I am not sneaky. I am tactical. I take on many shapes and forms.
If you choose to use a different model for representation, it must be one of style and grace.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Not really helpful. - Katie D


----------



## Lord Rommel (Sep 14, 2008)

You try and just use glue on that stupid NB model and see how long it stays together! i lost three scythe heads on that piece of sheet.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Deceiver, pretty much, for a general list.

For the model, use what you want. I know someone who makes a copy of every enemy leader model from their opponents armies who've done well - until people started fielding the deciever vs. them, anyway.

It's what you want, really. He was originally a mummies boy who like dressing up. You can find him in GoGo bar every thursday on the pole. 18+ Only.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Remember guys, only post army lists in the army list sections. All other topics should go into General or Tactics, respectively.

Thread moved.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

I find the deceiver to be a much nicer model than the nightbringer. I also find that he's waaaaaaay more useful in-game than the nightbringer.

A) He can't get tarpitted

B) He lets you redeploy your army

C) Who needs a lascannon power when your entire army glances on 6's?

D) Who needs a CC AOE blast, he should be fighting elite cc units and not things that could easily just be shot down.

E) 1 point of strength isn't really a huge deal, and the C'tan are already expensive enough that it seems silly to pay more points than you have to.

F) He can make fearless units take tests.


----------



## Refyougee (Nov 24, 2008)

I believe the Deceiver to be the superior simply because he gets to choose if he wants to be in combat or not. A C'tan is very powerful in CC but there are still things that will kill it and having spent so many points on a one piece it is important that you protect your investment.

As far as models go, you could just use the Nightbringer model to represent the Deceiver...after all, wouldn't that be the ultimate deception? :biggrin:


----------



## BananaKing (Jan 21, 2009)

point is the nightbringer is for players who want to be up close and deadly with their opponents. Those who want to tear their enemies apart should take the nightbringer. As far as models go, he looks like he's going to send your soul into an eternity of agony. 
Now the deciever is not meant for combat or really any kind, hence his ability to escape combat whenever he wants. His powers are used to manipulate the battle to better suit your strategy or to make it harder for your enemy to win. As far as models go, he looks like he's trying to escape and that he's made you think you were a chicken or a schoolgirl. (Which would explain that grin on his face)

I think the nightbringer looks way cooler only because he's "lunging" towards you, has a scythe, and looks like the grim reaper himself. He looks like death! The deciever just looks like a heartless demon who's trying to rip you of your sanity. They're both equally as evil, the nightbringer is just in a better pose and has a more frightening visage


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Deceiver, Infinitely. Being able to redeploy your army is just awesome. How about break tests on low LD targets. He's just as deadly in combat, ignoring invulnerables and instagibbing most IC's. Take him.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah uh...S9 and 1 attack is all that separates the deceiver from NB. They will both rock cc. Anything that can beat up the deceiver in combat will be able to beat up NB as well.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

You guys keep saying that the Deciever can redeploy the army. What exactly does that mean?
DarknessWithin


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Read his rules, he can change the deployment of your opponent 's models before the game starts.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh I knew that. I thought there was another rule i didn't see. Oops
DarknessWithin


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Trandoshanjake said:


> Read his rules


In the tactics forum, that is a perfect answer to a rules-related question. Thanks Jake.

The deceiver's redeploy ability is very effective in the current edition of 40k. If you are going first, your opponent would usually have the advantage of seeing where you were before he sets up. The deceiver turns that back into your favour. It's comparable to one of Eldrad's best abilities.

Nightbringer is just a soldier. He's a very powerful soldier but he's actually a bit harder to get the most of. The deceiver has so many different abilities that he can almost always find something to do, and many of those abilities help out the rest of your army in some way.

As for a model, you can use almost anything to represent the deceiver. I'd suggest making something of roughly the correct size and shape though, as your opponent could justifiably complain if he was shorter or on a smaller base, and therefore harder to shoot.


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

i would think the c'tan used depends on the army. if i was using 5+ destroyers and a monolith i would run a deciever. 

But if i was running 4 squads of warriors, no monolith and some immortals, nightbringer would be a must. 

as a rule of thumb though, i would take the deciever just because you kill entire gaunt squads by making them take a 5ld test, and make ork boys very sad for their low ld at 60pts less


----------

